# Sophie is back in the Contest for August



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

After some encouragement from other members on the forum, I entered Sophie into the contest again. I wasn't going to say anything, but (after more encouragement) I thought let's see what we can do this month for my baby at the bridge.

Remember to vote for her but give her a 10 

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...p?PhotoID=10284


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sophie has my vote!!! GO SOPHIE :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: 

WE VOTED FOR SOPHIE
Jennifer & Bailey


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Just voted for angel Sophie. Come on, baby girl!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

She's got our vote!! :aktion033:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:chili: :thumbsup: 

Yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy - Of course Sophie will get our votes ... I just gave her two ...

We have 24 days so lets get serious !!!

Good Luck Sophie Diva !!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

That's a beautiful picture of Sophie. Of course, she got my vote.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Voted two sessions this evening.... :thumbsup:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Ellie voted!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Holy Cow! She's already got 404 votes & only has an average of 3.6!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm guessing there's already a lot of one pointers being cast her way! :smmadder: :smmadder: :smhelp: :smhelp: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sophi SURE is gonna have my, Snowys, Crystals and Picassos votes 



kat


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: Just voted twice :thumbsup:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Her eyes say so much in that photo - I adore it! I noticed a few days ago that she was in the contest again, I've been voting for the sweet girl. Tchelsi is in the contest too, but I've been giving Sophie all 10s. I'd rather see Sophie win than Tchelsi, anyway. :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Sophie has and will have as long as possible, my vote. I've saved the link to my favorites and will do so at work as well. :biggrin: Let's to Sophie! :chili:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I've got 2 different computers at work, each with 2 internet browsers, so I'm voting from there, from home and also from the animal hospital where Cherie works. Let's win it for precious angel Sophie! There is plenty of time!


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

Sophie's pic is beautiful :wub: . She has our vote. This month...she's gonna win!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

voted 4 times today , she is up to 4.0 :smilie_daumenpos: I love her picture :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Her eyes say so much in that photo - I adore it! I noticed a few days ago that she was in the contest again, I've been voting for the sweet girl. Tchelsi is in the contest too, but I've been giving Sophie all 10s. I'd rather see Sophie win than Tchelsi, anyway. :wub:[/B]


awwwwwwwwwww sweet of you !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I was just going thru all the animals in SOPHIES CONTEST and I saw a cute Moxie - isn't she an SM baby ??


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

> After some encouragement from other members on the forum, I entered Sophie into the contest again. I wasn't going to say anything, but (after more encouragement) I thought let's see what we can do this month for my baby at the bridge.
> 
> Remember to vote for her but give her a 10
> 
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...p?PhotoID=10284[/B]


 :wub: :wub: :wub: I gave sweet Sophie my 10!!! Good Luck Sophie! :aktion033:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I voted for Sophie and gave her a 10!! That is such a cute picture of her, I can't see any reason why she shouldn't win!! :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

voted :thumbsup:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

she has my vote again ofcourse


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I really like your picture! I put in my daily votes. Good luck


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

I love that picture.
I saw alot of other Maltese but Sophie is the cutest. She is sure to win.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Just voted and she is at a 4.5!


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone. 

I did not realize we had another SM in the contest for this month. Sorry!!!! But thank you so much for voting for her. That is super sweet.

I appreciate all the votes for Sophie.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I was just going thru all the animals in SOPHIES CONTEST and I saw a cute Moxie - isn't she an SM baby ??[/B]



I believe we have a few SM Maltese in the contest. They are all adorable :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I did not realize we had another SM in the contest for this month. Sorry!!!! But thank you so much for voting for her. That is super sweet.
> 
> I appreciate all the votes for Sophie.[/B]


I think there are 3 at least !!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

now 4.7 :thumbsup:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I voted again.

Cathy


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I voted!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Reminder to vote for Sophie!

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...p?PhotoID=10284


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> voted 4 times today , she is up to 4.0 :smilie_daumenpos: I love her picture :wub:[/B]


I tried to vote twice and the second time I went back it said I already voted for this picture. How do you do multiple votes? Are you using different computers? I tried to clear my cache and cookies the last time so I could vote multiple times.....
Thanks and GO SOPHIE!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417811
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. some days I can vote more times than others. but I voted twice and then a few hours later I could vote 2 more times. if the number of votes don't change that means your vote didn't count even though it didn't give you that message.
I can usually vote about 4 or 5 times from work and then same from home. that reminds me it's time to vote


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

just voted again :chili:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

595 - 5.0


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:biggrin: 608 and 608 5.1 :biggrin:


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I Voted


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Im voting too!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

533 and 534 *5.2 :rockon: :chili: *


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just voted and we are up in the 600's and at 5.2

I love the picture of Sophie too, that is a winner for sure, just precious :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this! :biggrin:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the bump  just voted


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sophie is at 711 and 5.2, just voted again


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

5.2
(725 votes) :thumbsup:

Competition:
Luke, Come to the Woof Side" 
Average Rating
5.3
(697 votes) 
"A Poor Boy's Swimming Pool" 
Average Rating
5.1
(622 votes) 
"I'm too little for my Hat" 
Average Rating
5.2
(662 votes) 
How's this for sexy?"" 
Average Rating
5.1
(638 votes)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sophie is at 751 with average of 5.2


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Bump

I just voted (824 & 825) and we are down to a 5 :w00t:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: just voted too


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I just voted and she's at 5.1 :aktion033:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

884 & 885 

We are at a 5.2 :aktion033:


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

We are doing good. 

I need to keep voting via my blackberry. I think I can manage at least 30 tens a day. We have 20 days left!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

923 - 5.3!!!!

I've been voting from home and work - waiting for 12:01 a.m. to see if I can vote again. Pushing 1,000.

Linda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

966 votes ... 5.3! :aktion033:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Although I have not commenting on each vote - I have been voting everyday on 3 different computers ..

She is at a 5.3 but have not checked with the other competition.

Don't worry Katherine - if this doesn't work, we'll just go for the 3rd time. But I really hope she wins !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

989 & 990

5.3

:aktion033:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Average Rating
5.3
(997 votes)

Go Sweet Sohpie girl! :aktion033:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Managed to get 2 more votes in today, looks like up to 1000 and avg 5.4. Go Sophie Go!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

1002 5.4 Keep voting.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Glad to see that she moved up to 5.4!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sophie now has 1040 and still 5.4 on percentage, I really hope she wins this one, I'll keep everything crossed for her


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My last vote moved it to 5.5!! :aktion033:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay-I voted twice too and at 5.5-GO SOPHIE ANGEL :innocent:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Chloe & I gave Sophie our vote too!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

1060 votes and 5.5!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

voted again, still at a 5.5


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I voted again-Sophie's up to 5.6-let's go ladies-August is unfortunately going faster than I thought! :shocked:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:chili:


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this, (haven't been on much lately), but she's got our vote. That is a great photo BTW.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My latest vote showed her at 5.7!!! :chili:


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

Sophie is at 5.7 mid august! I think we can get her to a 6.7 by the end of the month.


BTW-I appreciate this. It has actually gotten harder as time has gone by than in the beginning. I think I kept myself really busy in the beginning and now it has settled in that she is gone. I still have her beds set up in my place. I cannot bring myself to put them away.

Lets win this for her up there!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hang in there hun, I know it's hard! :grouphug: I just voted again and she's still at 5.7-common ladies! Do if for Sophie Angel :wub: 



> Sophie is at 5.7 mid august! I think we can get her to a 6.7 by the end of the month.
> 
> 
> BTW-I appreciate this. It has actually gotten harder as time has gone by than in the beginning. I think I kept myself really busy in the beginning and now it has settled in that she is gone. I still have her beds set up in my place. I cannot bring myself to put them away.
> ...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just voted and Sophie is at 1156 and 5.7


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Go Sophie!! Still at 5.7 :chili: :chili:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

sorry I haven't been logging on here everyday. but I have a shortcut on my desktop at home and at work  I've been voting everyday from both places :thumbsup:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

We made it to 5.8 :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Sophie is at 5.7 mid august! I think we can get her to a 6.7 by the end of the month.
> 
> 
> BTW-I appreciate this. It has actually gotten harder as time has gone by than in the beginning. I think I kept myself really busy in the beginning and now it has settled in that she is gone. I still have her beds set up in my place. I cannot bring myself to put them away.
> ...


Katherine,

I don't know if you remember a post that I had back in May about a local family whos car was pummelled by a huge trailer truck - killing 3 of their children - beautiful children ages 2, 3, 4.

Well the family had so much comfort from people around them, they had a website that had hits from all over the world with comforting words for them, many people told them that they hoped that they can have another child/children and be once again the great parents they were.

There was alot of negative people calling those who said that heartless and that they should mind their own business etc.

Well last week in the local newspaper, I read that they have decided to close down the website as much as they loved to read all the messages, but they felt it was time to move on and start a family.

There was even a huge sign over the bridge saying Coble Family wants to thank everyone for their support etc ..

When the accident happened, I said to my husband, I wish the mom could have a triple birth to fill up those rooms they had built to be for children.

I'm rambling but what I really would love to see, is for u to find the perfect little baby and see Sophies characters in that little puppy.

Like I've said before - so many people can tell you - but only you will know when it's time. (I hope it's really soon) !!!  

Meanwhile, we've got some serious voting to do ?

Hey has anyone checked on the competion yet ??


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: just voted 10 wish there was higher number she is beautiful :wub:


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

We are 5.9!!!

I am planning on getting another fur baby, but since I will be taking a 2 week trip to Spain in November, I have decided to wait until I return from there. I plan one getting on around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> We are 5.9!!!
> 
> I am planning on getting another fur baby, but since I will be taking a 2 week trip to Spain in November, I have decided to wait until I return from there. I plan one getting on around Thanksgiving.[/B]


 :aktion033: :aktion033: That's great news Katherine - can't wait to hear more about the new baby


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Did you guys see this??!! :smpullhair: 
http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...=1&toggle=1
He's at a 6.8 already!! (he is kinda cute though..... but ofcourse nothing compared to our Sophie :smheat: )


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Did you guys see this??!! :smpullhair:
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...=1&toggle=1
> He's at a 6.8 already!! (he is kinda cute though..... but ofcourse nothing compared to our Sophie :smheat: )[/B]



:w00t: :w00t:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

we gave her a ten good luck ,jo


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Just voted...still at 5.9-man-we have some work to do to beat that other doggy! :shocked:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oops-ignore this!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love that picture, if she doesn't win somethings crazy. She is a angel indeed, I will continue to vote


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Shoot, I just voted twice and can't remember if she's at 6.0 or 6.1, but she's in the 6's now!!!

EDIT: It's 6.0

Linda


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

how did that other doggie get to be in the 6 so early???? I need his link if anyone has it. I went too fast on my computer and wasn't able to back track to get it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sophie is at 1367 and 5.9 I vote each day but don't post all the time  
I didn't know there was a doggie ahead of Sophie, I must check that out :huh:

Holy Moly that other doggie is at 1800 and 7.1 eeeeeek :w00t:

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...=1&toggle=1


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

K-I've got him up-but I can'f figure out how to post his link, when I try and go to open it-it's a diff. pet-how do I get his link?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

K-that took some figuring out-sorry-I had to get the number after voting. Here's the culprit that's beating our sweet Sophie! How in the world does he have so many votes? Let's get him!

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9943

:biggrin:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

darn we dropped back down to a 6.0 and that darn Darth Vader is at a 7.2!! :smpullhair:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

His votes are getting lower!! Vote for Sophie!!!! rayer: rayer:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

What a doll, she got a 10 from me!!! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're way behind. Sophie is at 5.6 and Darth Vader is at 6.4. We got some work to do to get Sophie up there.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=26103:bump.gif]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I saw another one with 6.5 last night :angry: 
just voted :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=26122:bump_1.gif]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks Sher for the bump and reminder, I usually go in and vote each day, I may not post, but I do put in my vote for Sophie, I have been on the go a bit today and didn't get to it earlier so your bump sure reminded me


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just voted


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=26171:bump.gif]


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Just put in my 3 votes.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

A reminder to vote!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

5.7 1788


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just put in mine again, come on Sophie, you can do it


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Voted again & a little bump!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Voted this morning!


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

I voted :aktion033: Good luck!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just added my vote this morning :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

Sophie didn't win again...Some ferret won this month. I really think the contest is fixed!!!! but thanks everyone. I will try to stop by the forum periodically to check on everyone. I again cannot express my gratitude for the picture contest support and your kind words during her decline and passing. I am definately looking for another furbaby (in fact the local animal shelter has a system you can pick your breed and they will email you as soon as one becomes available for adoption). I plan to have one before the end of December, if not sooner. 

As soon as I find my new little angel, I will let everyone know.

Katherine and Sophie (in spirit)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Katherine, we all know that Sophie is a winner in our hearts, so that's all that counts. I hope you will continue to be active here and I hope you find your special baby. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Katherine, we all know that Sophie is a winner in our hearts, so that's all that counts. I hope you will continue to be active here and I hope you find your special baby. :grouphug:[/B]


Katherine, I couldn't have said it better, I second Sher's post, please stay with us and keep posting when you can, and I too hope you find your special baby :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Sophie didn't win again...Some ferret won this month. I really think the contest is fixed!!!! but thanks everyone. I will try to stop by the forum periodically to check on everyone. I again cannot express my gratitude for the picture contest support and your kind words during her decline and passing. I am definately looking for another furbaby (in fact the local animal shelter has a system you can pick your breed and they will email you as soon as one becomes available for adoption). I plan to have one before the end of December, if not sooner.
> 
> As soon as I find my new little angel, I will let everyone know.
> 
> Katherine and Sophie (in spirit)[/B]


I agree, she was the cutest by far. She IS a WINNER in my eyes. She was beautiful, and I will remember her always


----------

